# The ultimate round trip, road trip



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 23, 2009)

I leave tomorrow morning to drive down to Lumberton NC to meet up with Cappy Morgan for lunch at Fuller's Old Fashion BBQ.  Then back on the road home.  5.5 hours each way so I hope that the BBQ is good.

See ya tomorrow Cappy.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 23, 2009)

wait a minute...I told you I'd meet you at the Myrtle Beach city
limits...better add a few hours to your plan.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 23, 2009)

You are going to drive 11hrs for bbq?  COO-COO!!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 23, 2009)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> You are going to drive 11hrs for bbq?  COO-COO!!



Well Greg, he can't get good BBQ at home.


----------



## swampsauce (Jan 23, 2009)

Lets see, Bill Drives 5.5 hours   and Cappy Drives 1. Seems fair to me :?


----------



## Gary in VA (Jan 23, 2009)

swampsauce said:
			
		

> Lets see, Bill Drives 5.5 hours   and Cappy Drives 1. Seems fair to me :?



Cappy can't leave Myrtle Beach because......  :?:   :roll:  ummmmmm ... well.... because.... uhhhh... .... well, he just can't

don't ask... I think it's one of those house arrest collar things... who knows.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 23, 2009)

Well I aint familiar with all them aforementioned exotic locations. Glad yall are pals. I had a pal but he died back in 56. It was a real sad old deal.  It sort of a two headed coin in that I dont have to drive far on most occasions even for funerals but then I don't have many places to go either. Works out about equal I think. In the car bidness they say it's a wash. I dont like long trips or freeways. I usually just go to the beer joint..close one eye and drive home. That works too. 

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 24, 2009)

yep bigwheel, that about describes me.  I hate traveling, but did
this for a friend.....Bill bought a generator that was located
just south of Georgetown, so I went and picked it up for him.
We met in Lumberton at Fuller's BBQ.  He bought lunch and
we loaded him up with his new generator.

If I was gonna drive a few hours for bbq, it'd be way up 
further into NC, where the legend joints are.  Hope to have
the time, money, and inclination to do that one day.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 24, 2009)

So how was Fuller's?  Wow the prices are VERY cheap!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 24, 2009)

5 bucks for a pound of q...wow.

It's a buffet setting.  The guy apparently cooks over oak in
a homemade pit in Elizabeth city, then trucks the meat
over to Lumberton.

I have a cold, so it was hard to really taste it.  The meat
was minced, buffet minced means dry, not horrible.
I got the sandwich with slaw, which added moisture.
His sauce tastes like watered down Texas Pete.
They got the buffet...the ribs looked awful.

It's more of a buffet place than a bbq hot spot.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeppers..I gonna reitire and take a gander at that part o the world one day myself. I was wanting to do it in a MH but that 4 buck a gallon gas sorta skeered me off from that idear. Sure Prez Osama give us one which run on water before too long.  Course ya know if you use bottled water it is much higher than gasoline. Who woulda thunk it? Beer is also higher than gas. I dont want one which runs on beer..but think it be cheaper than one which runs on water. Now this be counting the fancy Piddle Water provided to us by the Frog Eating Frenchies. They dip it out of the back of a commode in Paris ya know? That be for old Sat Night Live fans

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Pics???


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 24, 2009)

sorry. no pics.....I can't take the chance of being proven to be
in another state.


----------



## Griff (Jan 24, 2009)

His parole would be revoked if pics in a different state were to become public.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 25, 2009)

I have to admit that the BBQ was NOT worth the drive but the company was.  Thanks again Cappy for picking up the Gen for me.  We got back to the house 12 hours on the button from when we left.  Poured some gas in the tank and oil in the oil thingey and granked up the Generator without a hitch.  The ride home was good, Bryan drove most of the way until we stopped for gas and beer then Hunter (DD) drove home.    

We were about 50 miles from home when I realized I forgot my camera.  Sorry.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 25, 2009)

just glad to hear the gen worked good.  
It's a long way to return it!


----------

